# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  DIACOM oznacza że choruje?

## iana

Witam miałam badanie diagnostyczne diacom...wykryto u mnie
- taksokaroze
-bolerie
-gronkowca
-adenovirusa

Testy z kału nie potwierdzaja obecności posożytów, zapisano mi kuracje suplementami na 4 miesiace- bardzo drogą jak dla mnie. Od tego momentu jak wymieniono mi to wszystko...zaczynam miewać ataki depresji- boje sie ze powaznie choruje. 

Rodzina powtaza ze nie powinnam w  DIACOM wierzyc, specjalisci od sprzetow medycznych też patrza sceptycznie.... a  ja juz nie wiem czy rzeczywiscie taksokaroza jest pewna ..wybadana przez fale mozgu?
Boje się... chce zyc ! Czy rzeczywiscie suplementy mnie ulecza...
Ech- dla mnie 1000 zl to duza suma... nie wiem co robic. Doradzcie.

Czy to badanie jest miarodajne, czy to nabijanie ludziw  butelke? Odpowiedźcie.
Zagubiona

----------


## Krzysztof

Nie jest to wiarygodne badanie. W razie jakichkolwiek niepokojących objawów lub wątpliwości zgłoś się na badania do lekarza. Leczenie chorób wywoływanych przez wymienione drobnoustroje nie kosztuje 1000 zł, stąd wątpię w ich wiarygodność. Pozdrawiam

----------


## davoucii

Całe badanie to kupa smiechu pani zakłada badanemu sluchawki  na uszy i to caly sprzet do którego jesteśmy podlączeni w słuchawkach słychac piszczenie, na ekrannie monitora wyświetla sief lashowy pokaz slajdów z niby aktualnie badanym organem taki sam obraz widzi osoba przeprowadzajaca badanie weic jakim cudem ze slajdow cokolwiek odczytuje?? hokus  pokus. Na ścianach wisza atesty szkoda ze żaden nie jest polski sa jakies czeskie certyfikaty i jakies kserokopie po angielsku osoba wykonujaca całe badanie nie posiada żadnego tytułu medycznego czy uprawnień do diagnozowania stanu zdrowia, pani w białym fartuchu.Przed badaniem przeprowadzany jest przy rejestracji wywiad na co chorujemy co jemy itp. czyli test co nam powiedziec po badaniu bysmy nie czuli sie oszukani... to tak jak z wizyta u wróżki. firma starvita ZE SZCZECINA pojawiająca sie przy wielu linkach dotyczących diagnozy ta metodą to jedno wielkie oszustwo.

----------


## zdrowszy

A nam pomogli. 
Szkoda żeby przez wypowiedź jednego wątpliwego "fachowca" ktoś miał wyrobić sobie złe zdanie na temat tej metody. Wkurzają mnie ludzie którzy bez sensu opluwają wszystko i wszystkich a pewnie nawet nie sprawdzili czy to działa. Moją córkę wyciągnęli z astmy,  gdzie konowały do których chodziliśmy przez 3 lata potrafili tylko przepisywać sterydy! Ja sam miałem problemy skórne, że nie mogłem patrzeć na siebie w lustrze, teraz jest o niebo lepiej można powiedzieć że 80-90 % objawów minęło. Dla mnie to są fakty! Ale oczywiście pana *davoucii* to nie przekona i mam to gdzieś. Ja raz w roku chodzę z całą rodzina na kontrole bo przekonali mnie do siebie i tyle. Wole ich dorabiać niż naszą chorą służbę zdrowia  :Smile:

----------


## Marcelini

Witam
Oczywiście każdy może mieć swoje zdanie na ten temat, ja natomiast szukałem pomocy w naszej rewelacyjnej służbie zdrowia ponad 2 lata. Faszerowano mnie sterydami, lekami, antybiotykami i nic. Pytam to ma być leczenie ? Jeżeli tak to wolę być schorowany i, czuć się lepiej i nie przyjmować tony leków, które i tak mi nie pomogły. 
Ja trafiłem na diacom przypadkowo. Nie miałem nic do stracenia więc zaryzykowałem i do tej pory tego nie żałuję. Moje dolegliwości minęły po ok 1,5 miesiącu. Co prawda kosztowało mnie to trochę pieniędzy bo oprócz suplementów dostawałem Ozon dożylnie oraz witaminę C, ale patrząc z perspektywy czasu to leki chemiczne które mi nie pomogły a tylko obciążyły wydałem chyba więcej. Problem jest w tym, że jeżeli mamy wydać na siebie i swoje zdrowie 1000 zł to jest to strasznie wielka suma i tragedia no i oczywiście Pan davoucii powiedziałby naiwność. Natomiast jeżeli jadę do serwisu z samochodem i mam wydać 1000 zł to jest całkowicie normalne, że muszę i wydaję. Wydajemy na wszystko tylko nie na swoje zdrowie. Osobiście jestem szczęśliwy, że udało mi się trafić na takich ludzi , na taką diagnostykę ponieważ przypomniałem sobie w końcu jak można się czuć nie czując ciągłego bólu. Pozdrawiam wszystkim i życzę dużo zdrowia. Oczywiście dziękuję również Akademii Zdrowia z Warszawy.

----------


## Hehe

Dajcie spokoj z tymi zlodziejami, to zwyczajne hohsztaplerstwo !!! A ci dwaj goscie cudownie uleczeni to zapewne pracownicy lub wyzej  :Smile:  Poczytajcie na ogolnych forach i nei dajcie sie nabic w buteleczki. Zioła i jakies sluchaweczki z pikaniem ? Naprawdę jestescie tak naiwni ?

----------


## Pumba2000

> Witam
> Oczywiście każdy może mieć swoje zdanie na ten temat, ja natomiast szukałem pomocy w naszej rewelacyjnej służbie zdrowia ponad 2 lata. Faszerowano mnie sterydami, lekami, antybiotykami i nic. Pytam to ma być leczenie ? Jeżeli tak to wolę być schorowany i, czuć się lepiej i nie przyjmować tony leków, które i tak mi nie pomogły. 
> Ja trafiłem na diacom przypadkowo. Nie miałem nic do stracenia więc zaryzykowałem i do tej pory tego nie żałuję. Moje dolegliwości minęły po ok 1,5 miesiącu. Co prawda kosztowało mnie to trochę pieniędzy bo oprócz suplementów dostawałem Ozon dożylnie oraz witaminę C, ale patrząc z perspektywy czasu to leki chemiczne które mi nie pomogły a tylko obciążyły wydałem chyba więcej. Problem jest w tym, że jeżeli mamy wydać na siebie i swoje zdrowie 1000 zł to jest to strasznie wielka suma i tragedia no i oczywiście Pan davoucii powiedziałby naiwność. Natomiast jeżeli jadę do serwisu z samochodem i mam wydać 1000 zł to jest całkowicie normalne, że muszę i wydaję. Wydajemy na wszystko tylko nie na swoje zdrowie. Osobiście jestem szczęśliwy, że udało mi się trafić na takich ludzi , na taką diagnostykę ponieważ przypomniałem sobie w końcu jak można się czuć nie czując ciągłego bólu. Pozdrawiam wszystkim i życzę dużo zdrowia. Oczywiście dziękuję również Akademii Zdrowia z Warszawy.


ze co ? ze na chorobe ktorej nawet nie opisales dostales witamine C i ozon (sic!) dozylnie? czy ty wiesz co powoduje ozon w kontakcie z jakimi kolwiek tkankami ???? on je zabija, wiec w tym wypadku po kontakcie krwii z ozonem zabije wszystko co w niej sie znajduje, od krwinek czerwonych po pozostale. Tak wiec to co piszesz to jedna wielka sciema! albo ktos niesamowicie cie omamil albo jestes przekupiony i za swoja "opinie" ktos ci poprostu zaplacil

----------


## iśka

ja byłam na testach diacom w evitum we wrocławiu- generalnie wszystko jest ok. ja wierzę w te testy, nasz świat składa się w większości z promieniowania i różnych cząsteczek, gdy więc dochodzi do zaburzeń, to reagują one inaczej. 
nie wiem, jak inne placówki, ale wiem, że evitum spełnia wszystkie standardy i ma nowy sprzęt.

----------


## Dziadunio

tym urządzeniem i uważam, że wykorzystane przez fachowca (u mnie - medycyny chińskiej), a nie oszusta (a tych wielu) może niezmiernie pomóc w diagnozie całego organizmu, a nie jego elementów - jak to robi większość lekarzy. Najważniejsza tu jest interpretacja wyniku badania (podobnie przy USG, EKG, czy RTG). W moim przypadku badanie trwało sam skan trwał 2x15 minut, potem działania "kręgarskie", medycyny chińskiej, akupresura, wskazania wyżywieniowe, zalecenia ziołowe i to wszystko za 100 złotych w ciągu 45 minut. Myślę, że o wiele lepiej, niż wizyta o profesora medycyny, który po 10 minutach nie wie nic i orzeka: dwieście. Nie dajmy się więc oszukiwać ani oszustom, ani profesorom-oszustom i szukajmy uczciwych fachowców.

----------


## lucyferciu

XXI wiek cechuje się tym, że szuka się frajerów do wyrąbania, którzy zapłacą za wiarę. Tak jest z "cudownym" sprzętem diagnostycznym typu DIACOM, tak jest z 99% tzw. suplementów dopuszczonych do obrotu bez żadnej certyfikacji i tak jest z tzw. żywnością ekologiczną, która wartościami odżywczymi i składem wcale nie odbiega od tej produkowanej w sposób przemysłowy. Naiwni upatrują spisek firm farmaceutycznych i lekarzy, którzy ponoć odkryli już leki niemal na wszystko, ale nie chcą tego ujawniać. Literatura naukowa, ta z listy filadelfijskiej, nic o tych "magicznych" metodach czy środkach nie mówi, a wszyscy, którzy się decydują na pseudobadania i zażywanie pseudomedykamentów płacąc za to grubą kasę są sobie sami winni. Badania te i zażywane środki pomogą tylko w jednym. W szybszym opróżnieniu portfela  :Frown:  Tłum jest tak durny, że nie ma wyrobionego zmysłu weryfikacji wiedzy, co przy dostępie do neta i właściwym zadaniu pytania zajmie max. 15 minut.

----------


## reggulus

> Witam miałam badanie diagnostyczne diacom...wykryto u mnie
> - taksokaroze
> -bolerie
> -gronkowca
> -adenovirusa
> 
> Testy z kału nie potwierdzaja obecności posożytów, zapisano mi kuracje suplementami na 4 miesiace- bardzo drogą jak dla mnie. Od tego momentu jak wymieniono mi to wszystko...zaczynam miewać ataki depresji- boje sie ze powaznie choruje. 
> 
> Rodzina powtaza ze nie powinnam w  DIACOM wierzyc, specjalisci od sprzetow medycznych też patrza sceptycznie.... a  ja juz nie wiem czy rzeczywiscie taksokaroza jest pewna ..wybadana przez fale mozgu?
> ...


Diacom - STARLIFE - banda oszustow i naciagaczy - czolowy oszust to niejaki Jozef P. z POZNANIA wpisz panakeja w wyszukiwarce i dowiesz sie  .....

----------


## la7@wp.pl

Tak to jest jak się trafia w nieodpowiednie ręce. Sam test jest ok, tylko musi go wykonywać odpowiednia osoba, a nie byle kto. Przykro mi, jeśli ktoś trafił na naciągacza. DLa mnie test pomógł. Preparaty i dieta, i zaczełam żyć. Nie chce pisać u kogo wykonywałam, bo nie chcę, aby ktoś mi potem napisał, że to reklama. Każdy wybiera swoją drogę, czy chce brać kilka razy w roku antybiotyk, czy też spróbuje innych sposobów. Wybór należy do Was.

----------


## Annkowska

Dokładnie. Lepiej to jeszcze zweryfikować u innego specjalisty

----------


## Telesfor

Diacom to takie urządzenie, które wykryje ślad genetyczny mikroorganizmu, który nie jest nawet aktywny - może być otorbiony i zalegać gdzieś w macierzy międzykomórkowej do usunięcia. Ale ten mikroorganizm może też działać w sposób wysoce wyspecjalizowany w atakach typowo partyzanckich, jak to ma miejsce w przypadku boreliozy, której krętek ma ok 120 genów kodujących wyłącznie zachowania odpowiadające za mechanizmy podawania się za nosiciela, przez co w tym przypadku medycyna oficjalna jest po prostu bezsilna i jeszcze do tego bezczelna... Za to Diacom wykrywa w zasadzie wszystko, co przewinęło się przez ciągle aktualizowaną bazę częstotliwości rezonansowych.

A propos bezczelności: widzę tu wiele pieniaczy, najprawdopodobniej trolli farmaceutycznych piszących na zlecenie negatywne komentarze na temat, o którym nie mają bladego pojęcia. Odsyłanie "do specjalisty" to też ich robota - ci "specjaliści" rzadko kiedy mogą poszczycić się całkowitym wyleczeniem pacjenta, zazwyczaj jest to maskowanie objawów skutkujące tym, że wysiada kolejny organ i pacjent po łańcuszku trafia do kolejnego "specjalisty" z nową jednostką chorobową: a to wysiada zagrzybiony układ trawienny (przez antybiotyki), albo wątroba, nerki.... Tak wygląda generowanie stałych klientów systemu.

----------


## nnn123

Ja tam nic nie twierdzę ale odsyłam do źródeł, nawet do wikipedii.

----------


## marek00

Dobrych lekarzy mają w gabinecie Noma Medica Volla w Krakowie na Moniuszki, to praktycznie w samym centrum. Byłam tam ostatnio z mężem i zrobili mu specjalny test EAV, ponoć najpewniejsza na świecie diagnostyka, jaką aktualnie się robi.

----------


## Stanley1

> Nie jest to wiarygodne badanie. W razie jakichkolwiek niepokojących objawów lub wątpliwości zgłoś się na badania do lekarza. Leczenie chorób wywoływanych przez wymienione drobnoustroje nie kosztuje 1000 zł, stąd wątpię w ich wiarygodność. Pozdrawiam


JA bym na waszym miejscu nie wypowiadał się na tematy o których nie macie pojęcia. Lekarz zrobi badanie na posiew w tym przypadku, a skuteczność tej metody to tylko 12-20 % więc do kogo ty wysyłasz cierpiącego. Przede wszystkim u pani ujawnił się dysonans poznawczy bo wydała 1000 zł. Co ma depresja wspólnego z suplementami na oczyszczanie niech mi to ktoś wyjaśni? Najskuteczniejsza metoda wykrywalności pasożytów to test EAV i właśnie Diacom pod warunkiem, że ktoś ma odpowiednią wiedzę diagnostyczną a także wiedzę z zakresu medycyny chińskiej. Sprawdźcie najpierw z kim macie do czynienia a potem psioczcie na daną metodę bo nie metoda tu jest winna tylko człowiek.

----------


## rtr

Lekarze z gabinetu Noma Medica Volla w Krakowie to profesjonaliści. Po zabiegach u nich pozbyłam się nareszcie toksyn z mojego organizmu. Wielu moich znajomych korzystało z ich usług i są o wiele zdrowsi i również bardzo sobie chwalą!

----------


## deee

Jeśli liczysz przede wszystkim na skuteczność to dobrym wyborem będzie medicavolla.eu Teraz są u nich bezpłatne badania i zajęcia rehabilitacyjne. Mają nowoczesny sprzęt i najlepszych lekarzy. Stosują najlepszą metodę diagnostyki, a następnie opracowują plan leczenia. Można wszystko załatwić w jednym miejscu.

----------


## Mada111

Widze, czytam i własnym oczom nie wierze, tutaj reklama metody Volla w Krakowie lub Warszawie, tutaj znowu negatywne wpisy na temat badania Diacomu, a zaraz pozytywne wpisy. Powiem Wam tak, jeśli ktoś nie wie na czym polega badanie na urządzeniu Diacom i jak to działa, nie powinien się wogóle wypowiadać. Szkoda mi tylko, że właśnie w Polsce w co się wierzy to w lekarzy i księży. Idziesz do lekarza to musisz powiedzieć co Ci jest by postawił diagnozę, zdarza się , że nawet błędną. Idąc na badanie Diacom żądamy od Diagnosty by wyczytał wszystko z urządzenia i zatajamy co nam jest, żądając by diagnosta zabawił sie w czarodzieja  :Smile:  Wiecie co, to jest śmieszne. Poczytajcie najpierw jak działa fizyka kwantowa, a dopiero wypowiadajcie się na temat tak wspaniałego urządzenia diagnostyczno-terapeutycznego Diacom, na którym badają najwybitniejsi lekarze na świecie. Mieszkamy w kraju, gdzie w suplementy naturalne ludzie nie wierzą, są strasznie podejrzliwi, czytając każdy jeden składnik. Śmiać mi się jednak chce, gdy lekarz przepisze jakiś antybiotyk lub lek przeciwbólowy, a osoba idzie wykupuje go w aptece, a następnie zażywają bez zastanowienia sie i przeczytania składników oraz skutków ubocznych. 
Zastanówcie się najpierw co wam pomaga , a co szkodzi. Jak również, nie krytykuj urządzenia jeśli nie znasz jego działania i możliwości jakimi może Ci pomóc.

----------


## xczs

Jeden z lepszych na świecie sprzęt diagnostyczny dający 95 % dokładności ma Noma Medica- medicavolla.eu. Warto się do nich umówić na badania. Mi się udało za darmo zarejestrować ojca, bo mieli taki pakiet diagnostyczny dla osób starszych, od 50 do 75 lat.

----------


## geralt33

Moja szwagierka się zapisała z dzieciaczkami na badania do Noma Medica Volla w Katowicach ostatnio. Będą mieć robione badania organizmu, ale też wody, którą mają ze sobą zabrać (ta którą piją najczęściej). Wszystko jest za darmo. Też się nad tym zastanawiam, na stronie centrum jest dużo szczegółów o akcji ( medicavolla.eu).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też jestem zdania , że testery obciążeń organizmu to dobro tego świata i ratuje nam życie. Wykrywa wirusy, bakterie i pasożyty, które zabijają nas od środka, powodując szereg dolegliwości i chorób, doprowadzając nawet do raka. Jestem bardzo wdzięczna losowi,że trafiłam na to badanie, i nawet jeśli mi proponowała jakieś super suplementy, to kupiłam tylko jeden na odczepnego, a w domu poczytałam na necie , co zabija to  co mnie zżera i leczę się na własną rękę , konsultując się z panią robiącą mi badanie . I co najważniejsze są efekty . Zdrowieję. Czuję się lżej, nie jestem już taka zmęczona , schudłam, przechodzą mi wszelkie wzdęcia, gazy, rewolucje jelitowe, a męczyłam się z tym ponad 10 lat. Także ten. Idźcie się zbadać, i oczyszczajcie się z pasożytów: glista, tęgoryjec dwunastnicy, włosogłówka , tasiemiec, przywra -paskudztwo siedzi w wątrobie i powoduje z czasem raka . Ponad 90 % ludzi ma w sobie pasożyty i nie wie o tym. Badanie nie jest drogie, w moim mieście 150zł. To jest nic w porównaniu ze zdrowiem odzyskanym. Polecam.

----------


## madzia&dzieci

Moja córka była badana tym urządzeniem potwierdziło się wszystko co do tej pory zdiagnozowałam u niej za pomocą różnych metod miedzy innymi bardzo kosztownymi badaniami laboratoryjnymi. Gdybym uwierzyła od razu że urządzenia tego typu s wiarygodne zaoszczędziłabym wiele pieniędzy.

----------


## gonzolot

W naszej rodzinie (5 osób) Diacom zdiagnozował bezbłędnie wszystkie dolegliwości o których wiedzieliśmy, dodatkowo wykrył ich przyczyny (tutaj pewności nie mam co do prawdziwości ale jeśli diagnoza była trafna w 100%, to nie mam podstaw, by podważać wykazane przyczyny) i zdiagnozował rzeczy, których nie byliśmy świadomi, a które teraz chcemy potwierdzić przez tradycyjne badania lekarskie.
Diagnoza na pewno nie wynikała z wcześniej zrobionego wywiadu, gdyż osoby badające właściwie nic o nas nie wiedziały.

Tak więc ja osobiście jestem zafascynowany tym urządzeniem, choć przed badaniem byłem sceptycznie nastawiony, bo naczytałem się w internecie opinii, że to wszystko ściema.

----------


## to śpiewałem ja, Jarząbek

Diakom pomógł mi wyjść z głębokiego urojenia, moja babcia po badaniu od razu dostała twardego stolca, a mój 120 letni pradziadek wstał z grobu. Polecam, warto zapłacić każde piniondze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może jednak zamiast wypowiadać się 
pochopnie sprawdźcie fakty . Działanie diacomu jest udowodnione naukowo a te "czary mary" co ubiera się słuchawki i skanuje cały organizm to nic innego jak fizyka kwantowa. Nie krytykujmy wszystkiego co nowe i w co trudno uwierzyć. Jakoś nikt w tej chwili nie ma wątpliwości, że pole magnetyczne pzypisywane na fizjoterapii ma działanie lecznicze, ale ileś lat wstecz też moglo się to wydawać dziwne. Chociaż wiadomo, że nie wystarczy posiadać sprzęt,  żeby stać się fachowcem w danej dziedzinie....

----------

